# Hi



## eileenb61 (Sep 10, 2006)

Hi,
Was following various links(don't ask from where cos i aint sure) and ended up here and seen as i've been logged in for 30 mins,:lurk: thought it was time i said hello,and stopped being a lurker.
I'm Eileen,live in England, train in Karate


----------



## Drac (Sep 10, 2006)

Greetings Eileen from the USA and Welcome to MT...


----------



## Kacey (Sep 10, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## IWishToLearn (Sep 10, 2006)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Paul B (Sep 10, 2006)

Welcome to MT,Eileen! Glad to have you on board.


----------



## pstarr (Sep 10, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Sep 10, 2006)

Hello and welcome.

AoG


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 10, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 10, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 10, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 10, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## stickarts (Sep 10, 2006)

Welcome to MT!!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 10, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## stone_dragone (Sep 10, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## MJS (Sep 10, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## matt.m (Sep 11, 2006)

welcome


----------



## kelly keltner (Sep 11, 2006)

welcome


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 11, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Eileen ta-loo-rye-ay!


----------



## Lisa (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome Eileen, glad you stopped lurking. :wavey:


----------



## Kanoy919 (Sep 13, 2006)

Welcome!!


----------

